# Polycarbonate roof installation help



## Vinh (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi there

I'm going to install a polycarbonate sheet but I don't have much experience about this stuff. So I'm seeking for wisdom here 

The problem is: My roof is about 3m x 2m, which is about half of a standard polycarbonate sheet (~ 5.8m x 2.1m).  So I think that I could buy a half sheet. But, when I read installation guide, I found that polycarbonate sheet must be installed with channels vertical. If I buy a half of a sheet, I must install it with channels horizontal. If I follow the instructions, I must buy some kind of joiners. There are no such thing in my area  . And the wind is strong, joining two sheets is not a good choice for me.

So my questions are: If I install the polycarbonate sheet horizontally, are there any major disadvantage? How to deal with these disadvantages, if they exist?

Waiting for your advices


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 5, 2010)

Can you post a link to the material you want to use and the company who makes it?


----------



## Christee095 (Aug 9, 2010)

I've done a lot or research on these for our current screen house roof (not yet started). You can buy one brand at Home Depot and another at Menards. The store carries all the strips, joiners you need for this. Keep in mind if installed horizontal, you'll have to fight the prevailing wind and your rain water will pool in the ridges. You will also void any warranty because you installed them wrong.


----------



## DebbieG (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm looking for a similar product and was about to post the question as to what to use for a pergola roof (do a search for my post too in case there is info there that might help u)...I've read that Polycarbonate....even on open air pergola..generates a lot of heat below it and that it might not be the best option???
You should post a photo of what your using it on for some better advice.


----------



## Christee095 (Sep 6, 2010)

As to the earlier question. I agree that with horizontal installation water pooling, wind and voided warranty are all considerations, water runoff being the biggest. As to the pergola inquiry, I had a ceiling fan installed, but with a screen house, I didn't worry too much about heat since we had shade and were going to use the solar gray color. However, we have since decided to use steel instead, because of the durability and ability to clean it and worry about the finish less. It's not as fussy to handle and install, either. That said, I can't imagine trying to fit corrugated roofing on a pergola because of all the tight angles. Cutting, closure strips, etc., would be a nightmare for us. We have 2 simple valleys because it attaches to a hip roof and that will be enough challenge for us! We also plan to use steel when we re-roof the house and garage next, so it will all be the same someday.


----------

